

Show HN: Favris - TCDisrupt Hackathon Project - hagyma

Hey, check out or hackathon project! Play your FAvorite Game in the favicon and install it on your site via CloudFlare.<p>http://favris.info
======
hagyma
<http://favris.info>

~~~
hagyma
it only works in chrome and firefox, not in safari... sorry.

------
revorad
Boy that takes some skill to play. What a crazy idea!

~~~
hagyma
thanks! :)

------
lightyrs
Wow. How does this work?

~~~
hagyma
open <http://favris.info> in your google chrome browser. on the top right
you'll see an F, mouseover it, than click. Hit play, and look in the favicon,
use your arrow keys to play! :)

